

Show HN: Daily Motivation, new tab page that shows how much of your day is left - aarohmankad
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/daily-motivation/mmgepjldageingldphdeebmgaemdciio

======
pixellab
Nice work! Thought, for me, it would probably just make me anxious as I watch
the minutes and seconds tick away...sort of like watching the clock in school,
the more you look at it the slower time seems to go and the more distracted by
time you become. That's just me — I'm sure this will be a good motivator for
others.

~~~
rrss1122
The funny thing is, the clock has a way of suddenly going a lot faster when it
goes down to an hour left and you still have a lot of work to get done!

